# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Search add to top of site

## Eddie

Many people were asking for this so we have added a search bar to the top of this site.
Enjoy

Eddie

----------


## curious aardvark

lol spotted that. wonder how many people will mistake it for a chat box :-)

----------


## Eddie

LOL, I wouldn't be surprised if a few do.  Heck, many people were mistaken the chat box for search  :Smile:

----------


## GilbertC

Much better!

----------

